# Pruning Muscadine Vines



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 8, 2012)

I pruned my muscadine vines in Feb. of this year and now they have runners comming between the ground and the wire. I have been told to cut everything that comes on the trunk below the wire, I have also been told not to cut anything after they leaf out because they will bleed too much. Should I cut everything off below the wire now or leave it until next Feb.?
Another question, I was also told that the little clusters of what look like muscadines aren't muscadines, they are what is going to be the blooms.
Are they muscadines or the beginning of blooms, sure look like little muscadines to me.
Thanks for you time
Semper Fi


----------



## toddrod (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, trim off everything below the wire unless you would like to make some more plants with them.

The clusters should be flower cluster at this point in the year. They will open up into little flowers. I am in Deep south Louisiana and mine have not opened up yet.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, I'll do it tomorrow.
Semper Fi


----------



## grapeman (Apr 9, 2012)

If they are short enough, just rub them off or break off. Once they begin to lignify you need to cut, but prune it back as close to the trunk as you can. Yes those are flower clusters and the flowers form the muscadines after they set, as long as they aren't male flowers only.


----------



## bob1 (Apr 9, 2012)

I just snap mine off as they come on.


----------



## JohnnyRico (Apr 9, 2012)

Have any of you Muscadine growers ever noticed dead flies attached to the leaves/new growth? It’s almost like the fly stopped by for a taste and died on contact as if the plant was poisonous


----------



## garymc (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, I've seen the dead flies on my plum tree also.


----------

